# Difference between software engineer and Developer Programmer



## ekvenki (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi,

I had gone through the ANZSCO Code Descriptions from ACS
I couldn't determine the difference between Software Engineer and Developer Programmer especially in tasks include section.
As, I had done in Engg on CS stream, had been part of both service and product based organisation of IT.
Involved in complete SDLC of a product(other than requirement gathering phase).
If the experience is in C/C++,Unix with Telecom, Networking protocols (Product Engineering domain).
Then the candidate falls in the Software engineer or Developer programmer.
Kindly advise me on the same.

~Venki


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

SE has the responsibility to plan and design, which a DP may not always have or even if he has, it may need authorization from a SE or Analyst.

Also, a part of SE is quality assurance, making sure the code written by a DP adheres to the industry standard while a DP may not have such responsibilities yet...

I personally went for DP in my ACS ... and used "DESIGN" to denote UI design and "CODE" to denote actual programming tasks.. plus testing and other standard stuff ... While a SE would have used "DESIGN" to denote dealing with the business process or implementing the algorithm. 

Note that a SE also has the duty to Code. That's the heart of both DP and SE.


----------



## ekvenki (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> SE has the responsibility to plan and design, which a DP may not always have or even if he has, it may need authorization from a SE or Analyst.
> 
> Also, a part of SE is quality assurance, making sure the code written by a DP adheres to the industry standard while a DP may not have such responsibilities yet...
> 
> ...


Sunligt11, Thanks for your reply.
I was collecting roles and responsibility from my previous employers.
Now they are requesting for description on the same.
1. Can I took the sample of Skilled Employment reference letter, if needed some of task included specified in ANZSCO code description?
2. For Software Engineer skill can we include the Programming languages, OS, databases, design tools used and any distributed arch could be specified as part of roles and responsibility.

Kindly advise on the same by any which would be easier to make way forward on the same.

Thanks


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ekvenki said:


> Sunligt11, Thanks for your reply.
> I was collecting roles and responsibility from my previous employers.
> Now they are requesting for description on the same.
> 1. Can I took the sample of Skilled Employment reference letter, if needed some of task included specified in ANZSCO code description?
> ...


1. You can prepare your letter according to the format given in the sample letter from ACS, BUT DO NOT Copy Paster the Roles n Responsibilities... you can include some of those But must use different sentence structure and wording.

2. Yes you can mention which Tools you are comfortable with and you expertise along with generic work description of SE; but if you happen to work with large number of mostly less known tools AND the name of those tools are expressed in shortened form, write Full name of those tools instead of abbreviation.


----------



## shreya123 (Nov 27, 2013)

There is a lot of difference. Engineering services are completely different by using different technologies and developer is completely is different.
For getting deep details, of engineering services rolta might give you proper information but i am really confused about developer.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

There is a PDF file from ACS that lists all occupations and their descriptions.


----------

